# First creek trip this year



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

My father and I got out to the creek bed in east mont. county on tuesday January 24th. We fished about 3 or 4 hours and found them in a few different holes. Mostly using minnows and a few jigs for the crappie. Finished the day with 19 solid whites, 4 yellow bass, 4 slab crappie and a few throw backs. I think very soon it will be on!


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

nice report, and i agree, its about to be on.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice! Those are some big yellow bass


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice stringers of fish good report.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG, that's a good stringer right there! It is going be on soon. 
I might have to go tomorrow up the creek here and see what's up!
Those yellow bass sows are good eating, almost as good as those crappie.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice stringer of fish,ANY DAY NOW.............it will be on.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

great stringer!!!!!!!!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everbody. It should be in full swing here in a couple of weeks. I plan on hitting it again this monday. Hopefully the water will be right.

Shadslinger, those yellows are surprisingly good but you may be taking it a bit far lol!


----------

